# I'm so sorry I couldn't protect you, Miku



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

As a lot of you already know, I got a sorority last weekend. my normally sweet little Diva attacked Miku the VT, after a week of TLC, I decided it would be a good time to change her water. that was a horrible mistake.  After the shock killed her, it was still apparent on her face and the worst was yet to come. I have this thing about my brain where I need confirmation that something's dead to put it in a grave for fear it will be buried alive. I had to put Miku on the counter, and precisely cut where the spine met the brain stem to make sure she wasn't feeling any more pain. All the while, I was crying, saying "Mommy's gonna make the pain go away.". I tried to save her while she was dying, but nothing worked. I wish I could have saved her, honestly. I don't think any betta owner would dissagree with me.
Knowing that it's my fault she's gone, I plan to wait until spring to give her a proper burial because I'm weird (I put her in a freezer used for freezer-burned meat that we end up not eating anyway for now) . I was also thinking of cremating her and keeping the ashes somewhere, but cremation isn't exactly common knowledge. *Under no circumstances am I flushing her!* the toilet is for waste, not pets.

Here's a picture of my prescious little angel the day I brought her home.










I think I'm being overdramatic, but I honestly keep thinking of the song, "Baby Mine." (is it weird that I sang that to her a few days ago when I thought she wouldn't make it through the night?)

SIP, my baby Miku.


----------



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

God, I sound nuts.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry for your lost. My sis has a dead balloon bellied in our fridge. Very creepy.


----------



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

Why a balloon????? I ended up flushing her. She was only in the freezer for a few minutes until I realized how weird that was...


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

It is kind of creepy when i open the fridge.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

I mean Balloon Bellied molly.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Thelittlemermaid said:


> Why a balloon????? I ended up flushing her. She was only in the freezer for a few minutes until I realized how weird that was...


You shouldn't flush fish. It can contaminate local ecosystems. Even though you know how she died, it doesn't mean she wasn't carrying other diseases. 

I always bury my fish well above flood level.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> You shouldn't flush fish. It can contaminate local ecosystems. Even though you know how she died, it doesn't mean she wasn't carrying other diseases.
> 
> I always bury my fish well above flood level.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss.


Well, usually, I bury my fish, but there's a foot of snow on the ground... I sort of had no choice...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. 

I don't think keeping fish in the fridge or freezer is that weird- every fish I've ever necropsied has spent time in my fridge.


----------

